# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  رائعة والد ودالبقعة بصوت المبدع الراحل مصطفي سيد احمد

## ود البقعة

*قلبي مالو اليوم من جسمي فرَّ وراح 
دمتّ يامحبوبي ودامت الافراح 
+ + + 
مالو جنح الليل زودني بي كل جراح
والنسيم من قِبلك هبّ زي الراح
يا طبيب أنا سألك قول لي بكل صراح
النسيم يشفيني أم يزيدني جراح ؟! 
+ + +
يا الـ مارأينا جمالك فى عجم وفصاح 
يا الشلتّ عقلي الشارد نور جمالك لاح 
الشغل افكاري قول ليّ إيه ياصاح 
نحنا هل جنينا ام عقولنا نصاح ؟! 
+ + + 
مالو صدرك بادع 
مالو كتفك هادل بي دموعك ماح
رمشك انت يسيل انا راجي منو سماح
أصلو هو القاتلني وهو البزيدني جراح

*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*وانا اقول اتاريك انت ابن اسره فنيه تسلم ياعزيزى ويسلم الوالد على رائعته
                        	*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*الصفوه زوقهم معروف راقى
واحساسهم رقيق وكان لابد لكل
منهم ان يكون جزء من هذا العشق
المريخى
لكم ودى
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*ما نقدر نقول غير ما شاااء الله موهبة من المواهب السودانية التي لن تتكر

تخريمه:
ابداع متوارث يا ود البقعة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هذا الشبل من ذلك الاسد ...
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله
من أجمل الأغنيات السودانيه والله
وانت وين من ده كلو ؟؟ 
اللونين الأحمر والأصفر ديل ما حركوك 
ياخ قول لينا ولو بيتين فى حب الزعيم ده !!
أنا غايتو اليومين ديل الأحمر والأصفر طلعو لى فى راسى
وخلونى بقيت شاعر عديييييييييل بس طبعا ما زى شعر أبوك
عشان كده قريبا حا أرمى ليكم دراب دراب فى شكل قصيده
نتمنى انو تعجبكم
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

هذا الشبل من ذلك الاسد ...



الأسد فى لكن الشبل ده ما شايفو !! 
هههههههآآآآآآآآآآآى
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
من أجمل الأغنيات السودانيه والله
وانت وين من ده كلو ؟؟ 
اللونين الأحمر والأصفر ديل ما حركوك 
ياخ قول لينا ولو بيتين فى حب الزعيم ده !!
أنا غايتو اليومين ديل الأحمر والأصفر طلعو لى فى راسى
وخلونى بقيت شاعر عديييييييييل بس طبعا ما زى شعر أبوك
عشان كده قريبا حا أرمى ليكم دراب دراب فى شكل قصيده
نتمنى انو تعجبكم



 هووووي يالابيض ضميرك
روووووق الله يرضي عليك
مادايرين فليق 
تخريمة:-
ود البقعة 
لاعجب وانت تنتمي لمجتمع الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*احبتي اشكركم جميعاً ، طبعاً الوالد يوسف الرباطابي عاشق فن الحقيبة وشاعر قديم تغنى له كثير من فناني الحقيبة امثال عوض الكريم عبدالله وبادي ومحمود علي الحاج وهو احد مؤسسي دار فلاح ومريخابي على السكين واحد مؤسسي المريخ وله صور عديدة مع كؤوس ولاعبي المريخ منذ الثلاثينيات ومازالت حتى الان موجودة وكان دارنا المتواضع بحي البوستة قبلة لشعراء الحقيبة في ذلك الزمن الجميل 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

الأسد فى لكن الشبل ده ما شايفو !! 
هههههههآآآآآآآآآآآى



 هههههههههههههههههههه
يا اخوي انت بس اديها صنه وبعدين بتشوف اسد عديييل كده
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ما شاءالله صفوة ابن صفوة 
احمر ابن احمر
*

----------


## مرهف

*رمشك إنت يسيل أنا راجي منو سماح
..
عرفنا ده حق الأسد
دايرين نعرف حق الشبل
هههههههههه
ما تعمل فيها غتيت
...
*

----------


## Almothanna

*والله ياود البقعة إبداع ماليهو حدود . يوسف الرباطابي من الشعراء الذين أسهموا في تشكيل هوية الغناء السوداني برفقة المبدعين من الزمن الجميل  . لك التحية 
برية أخيرة : وأنا اقول الكلام السمح دا قاعد تجيبوا من وين . لكن بعد دا ماعندك طريقة الا تلحقنا بي بيت بيتين ، وأوعى من بيوت العزابة !!! هاهاهاها

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الاخوة سارق الفرح ومرهف والمثنى لكم عاطر التحايا ، لا شك جيل الوالد عليه الرحمة لن يتكرر ابداً هؤلاء كانوا صفوة بحق وحقيقة وكانت الطيبة والاحترام والذوق وبساطة الانسان السوداني تجمعهم وعشان كده ما تعشمو ليكم في شعر من ودالبقعة تخيلوا نحن ستة اشقاء ولا واحد فينا عندو الرغبة يكون متشاعر خليكم من شاعر بس الحمد لله كلنا مريخاب على السكين
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*والله العظيم اى زول من المريخ حتى ولو كان لا يعرف الكتابه والقراء تجده عندما يكون فى رحاب المربخ ينظم الدرر يا الابيض ضميرك انت ابدأ وشوف لو ما جاءك واحد قال داير قصيدتك دى بس هى ما بتطلعى زى الحقيبه لكن كمان مابتكون دراب زى ماقلت
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لابد من اعادتها مرة اخرى الى الواجهة
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكوووووووووووورين
                        	*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*شكرا يا ود البقعه يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*رائع رائع رائع
                        	*

----------

